# NYC Century September 10, 2016



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Another up and coming great ride... Produced by and Benefiting Transportation Alternatives

https://www.biketheboros.org/nyccentury

Again I have no affiliation to the organization, just a fan of the event :thumbsup:


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I did this in 2001. Stopped on the Brooklyn Bridge that morning to take a photo of the skyline and thought, why bother? The skyline never changes. :lol: Yeah, then two days later..... :shocked:

Still, it was an awesome experience. Even when I got a flat around mile 97 on the way back into Central Park. Highly recommended! :thumbsup:


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've done this a few times already too and are looking forward to it again. It rained towards the end of last years ride. I look forward meeting people on the ride like last year I met these two girls who drove all the way from North Carolina just for this ride!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

chriscc63 said:


> I've done this a few times already too and are looking forward to it again. It rained towards the end of last years ride. I look forward meeting people on the ride like last year I met these two girls who drove all the way from North Carolina just for this ride!


How does this work? I assume the streets are not closed? If not, it would seem like it would be a really long day to put in 100 miles


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

DaveG: They don't close the streets like they do for the 5BBT and its a staggered start at central park so your riding as a trickle and stream of people not in a mob group. Its better than 5BBT because it dosen't have that HUGE mob.


----------



## marktomin (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think you can compare this century to the previous ones. They've changed the format and pricing of Staten Island tour and Brooklyn/Queens tour. I expect this one to be different? Unfortunately I can't partake in it this year.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Marktomin: They always try to change the routes for the better for these rides. This years tour Staten Island was the best, It ended at a brewery, what more can you ask for. So, your right if its always a different route, entertainment etc. then its hard to compare, but I think they have been evolving nicely and are getting better in general. Prices always go up on anything.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

chriscc63 said:


> DaveG: They don't close the streets like they do for the 5BBT and its a staggered start at central park so your riding as a trickle and stream of people not in a mob group. Its better than 5BBT because it dosen't have that HUGE mob.


I was thinking more in terms of stoplights. Maybe I have a wildly inaccurate view of the city but I envision it as one giant city street with lots of lights.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

DaveG said:


> I was thinking more in terms of stoplights. Maybe I have a wildly inaccurate view of the city but I envision it as one giant city street with lots of lights.


The route takes you on a lot of dedicated bike paths and through parks. 

What's nice about the 5BBT is that they close down the BQE and part of the Verranzaro (sp??) Bridge, nothing like riding on a highway. But the Century is a great way to experience the city.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

a hundred miles in the city? I dunno guys. 

Yes, do a few laps of each of the three largest parks and ride between then and you're at fifty plus but still... that's a lot of road imperfections to soak up all day.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Route Map








Route Details
31 miles -- The Half Metric Century
This route is ideal for riders looking for something more than the average Saturday stroll. The route travels through historic Downtown Brooklyn, past idyllic Prospect Park, through the artistic enclave of Williamsburg and follows the East River all the way to Astoria Park in Queens. The route begins at Pier 97 at 7:30 am. You should expect to finish between 11 am and 3 pm.

62 miles - The Metric Century
This route is not for the faint of heart, but it’s rewards are many. Riders travel out to Far Rockaway, Queens and beautiful Fort Tilden Beach. The route takes riders along miles of the Queens Greenway, through the serene, car-free Forest Park and up to Kissena Park, before cutting west through northern Queens to Astoria Park. Route begins at Pier 97 at 6:45 am. You should expect to finish between 12 pm and 4 pm.

100 mile -- The Imperial Century
The full 100 mile tour is for experienced cyclists only. 100 mile riders continue on into eastern Queens, along the waterfront on Little Neck Bay and under the Throgs Neck Bridge, before looping back to Astoria Park and continuing into the Bronx. This part of the ride is hilly and the most challenging. The route then winds down into northern Manhattan and historic Harlem. The route begins at Pier 97 at 6 am. You should expect to finish between 12 pm and 6 pm.
Please note: All routes begin and end at Pier 97.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I reluctantly just signed up for it again, I really like this and these rides but have been so swamped with things lately, I just hope I will be free sept 10th.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

Have volunteered as a marshal for this ride a few times; including 
this year's. Always a lot of fun. Route gets tweaked a little bit each year; but follows a general path. Had to bail early this year; had a
party to attend for lunch. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20LB84l6NMw&index=47&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

1nterceptor said:


> Have volunteered as a marshal for this ride a few times; including
> this year's. Always a lot of fun. Route gets tweaked a little bit each year; but follows a general path. Had to bail early this year; had a
> party to attend for lunch.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20LB84l6NMw&index=47&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA


You do realize that the segment on the Marine Parkway bridge is as you pass the sign that says "No Photo Taking Allowed". A 9/11 remnant.


----------

